# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  Liikenne Vuorela

## repesorsa

Vuorela aloittanut liikennöinnin taas Hamina-Helsinki linjalla M-P. OnniBus.comin verkkokaupassa liput alk. 5 . Porvoon väliin jättävä iltapäivävuoro enää vain P,SS.

https://liikennevuorela.fi/aikataulut/

----------


## repesorsa

Vuorela on lisännyt vuorotarjontaa aamuvuorolla eestaas. Ilouutinen Kotka-Loviisa matkustajille jotka menossa Helsinkiin aamulla  :Wink: 

https://www.itavayla.fi/teksti/vuoro...088.eefef504c5

----------

